# 3 months in a Greek Island



## R_and_B (Jul 11, 2008)

We want to rent a place on a greek island for 3 to 6 months from the end of April 2010 because we love Greece after having taken our vacations their for many years.
Has anyone any advice or thoughts on how we might best arrange this?


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

Did you find anywhere to rent yet ?


----------



## R_and_B (Jul 11, 2008)

Howard Lewis said:


> Did you find anywhere to rent yet ?


No we have not.

I was surprised at how few (just your one) replies I have got to this thread

Thanks


----------



## Niko Papadopoulos (Apr 25, 2009)

*more info*

can you give more info:

Where?

When? exact island

what are you looking for?( near sea, how many bedrooms etc)


----------



## R_and_B (Jul 11, 2008)

Niko Papadopoulos said:


> can you give more info:
> 
> Where?
> 
> ...


Hi

Its just for the 2 of us, so I bed is fine.
Near the coast is a must, not neccesaily on the beach.
Looking at Paros for a week in June this yearm but any similar island would do, we love greece, so it doesn't matter. We would like a greek community in the town we were in, as we like the evening "stroll"

Thanks for your input

R and B


----------



## Niko Papadopoulos (Apr 25, 2009)

R_and_B said:


> Hi
> 
> Its just for the 2 of us, so I bed is fine.
> Near the coast is a must, not neccesaily on the beach.
> ...


i ll have a look for paros for rooms.
keep in mind paros is one of the most expensive island. have you ever try Naxos?


----------



## Niko Papadopoulos (Apr 25, 2009)

clickhere.gr/hotels-greece/destypegr.asp?Accommodation=Paros-Rooms

this the best site i found. it is in greek but most of the links are in english. Dont worrie. call as many as you can. Tell them that you want to stay 3 months they going to give you diferent price or in some cases they might recomend you someone else to call for beter price. if you want use access code to call in greece e.g. from UK 0844 861 98 98 1p/m or something like this.


----------



## Brenda G. (May 8, 2009)

R_and_B said:


> We want to rent a place on a greek island for 3 to 6 months from the end of April 2010 because we love Greece after having taken our vacations their for many years.
> Has anyone any advice or thoughts on how we might best arrange this?


I guess it depends on what island you want to live on. Find the island you want to live on, contact the Majors office of the main town of that island, and ask for rental information. Most have a list of agents, who rent out homes. You may get lucky. JUst post it incare of the majors office. You never know.


----------



## rapho (Aug 21, 2008)

*island rental*



R_and_B said:


> We want to rent a place on a greek island for 3 to 6 months from the end of April 2010 because we love Greece after having taken our vacations their for many years.
> Has anyone any advice or thoughts on how we might best arrange this?


It's cheaper to rent for a year than for months! Best found by word of mouth


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, I rent villas on Paros for short term only. But I can give you some general ideas.
Here owners look at what they they think they can get for July and August and then charge that same amount for the whole year, plus a minor amount for wear and tear.
So your best bet for weather and prices is Sept through November. Second would be April-June.
Also there is no central or organised system. The best, if not only way to find good value is to go to the island and ask around.

Good luck,


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*long term rentals in Greece*



paroshep said:


> Hi, I rent villas on Paros for short term only. But I can give you some general ideas.
> Here owners look at what they they think they can get for July and August and then charge that same amount for the whole year, plus a minor amount for wear and tear.
> So your best bet for weather and prices is Sept through November. Second would be April-June.
> Also there is no central or organised system. The best, if not only way to find good value is to go to the island and ask around.
> ...


This was always my experience in Greece. 2-3 months rent paid in summer works out the same as one year's rental save that electricity is extra. that seemed to be the rule of thumb when I rented in Attiki, Peloponnese and Crete! 

As you rightly say, you have to be on the spot. Much is done by word of mouth but also by ringing contact tel nos on FOR RENT signs outside accommodations


----------



## Delfino (Jun 12, 2009)

Many hotels and tourism facilities have been built around the beautiful beaches of Corfu and in fact many visitors choose their Corfu hotel to be close to such beaches to get benefit from the crystal water and the water sports.


----------



## toula (Jun 23, 2009)

Are you interested in renting one apartment at Monemvasia South East of Peloponnese?
Tel:+306932 367376


----------



## amy4565 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Hi*

Ya Greek Island is really beautiful and amazing place for a vacation. I went there with my husband and stay there for two weeks. I am giving you a resources. Here you can find all information about renting a place for three months.

sorry i am trying to give you a site but it is not giving me permission because i am new here next time i will give you the resource sure.


----------

